# Reference source for RR buildings and structures



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I just came across a very interesting reference resource, thanks to a link on a French modeling forum. This site has several digitized books by Walter Gilman Berg, which feature plans and info about railroad structures:


http://archive.org/search.php?query=walter gilman berg


One of the books is titled, "Buildings and Structures of American Railroads", and is a 1908 reference book for railroad managers, superintendents, architects, etc. 


There is also a similar book on American railway bridges and structures, and another on railway shop systems.

They can all be viewed online, downloaded to an ebook, or downloaded as a pdf.


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Ray. Those are indeed amazing resources!


----------



## RogerPeter (Aug 20, 2012)

Ray-
Thanks for posting. I used this info and was finally able to get the dimentions on the PRR depot that was a 1/10th mile from my home that burned down almost 50 years ago.


----------

